# Notification From Doll & Hobby Shoppe



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Got this e-mail just now:
---------------------------------------------
Thanks to everyone e-mailing about this kit lately. We started to receive these on Friday. ERTL tells me all I have ordered did ship in the last week. Unfortunately, they shipped them by 2 different carriers, and 5 different shipments. We have a lot coming! Some of you may have received notice yours shipped on Friday, while others won't receive notice until this upcoming week. Right now I am at the mercy of the trucking companies that have my orders. Please be patient, and these will go out as soon as received. Please note that due to the full cases of 4 being oversize UPS, shipping prices can vary for different regions of the country. UPS has had price increases since the time many of you had placed orders, so your original totals can vary. I am sorry about this, but with fuel costs what they are, the shipping companies are adding fuel surcharges to many shipments. The size of the box is huge! Thanks again, Frank Winspur, The Doll & Hobby Shoppe.
---------------------------------------------
So everybody be patient and don't bug Frank. LOL!

We will get them eventually.

James


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

THANK YOU, James!

I was wondering why they got a partial shipment!

Scottie


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I just got that, too. Isn't it refreshing to have a retailer that cares so much that they go to the extra effort to alert customers like that?


Larry


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Thanks James, I was just about to scratch build one 

Honestly, that info was good to hear. I ordered mine in May, and heard that all the first orders went out. This news was just what I had hoped.

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> I just got that, too. Isn't it refreshing to have a retailer that cares so much that they go to the extra effort to alert customers like that?


Apparently, their level of care goes even further than that--I got one of these e-mails, and I didn't even order my refit from them!


----------



## Pat Amaral (Sep 14, 2003)

*Please read*

I don't post as much here as I do over at Starship Modeler but I thought some of you folks who may still be waiting to hear from D & H might be interested in this: 

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25682

If not, so be it.

Pat A.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Well I've Delt with Mr. Winspur For about 12 Years now and NO PROBLEMS BUT I'm curious as to my Order Status too. See I ordered an Ertl Vinyl "Bones McCoy" And the Refit this was back in NOV! Yet my Status STILL Sez' "Order Is On Perminet HOLD" Huh? Wha'? BUT at least it's still in Frank's System so I'm not worried and anyway I've got this INCREDIBLE Other Piece arriving THIS WEEK It's "The Mutant Leader" from Beneath The Planet Of The Apes and XOFACTO/Kevin Yeagher But I would like to know just where I fall in the List of DH's Shipment. I suppose I'll see one Eventually.
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Got my notification of shipment today.

WooHoo!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not me.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I pre-ordered in February 2004. Aside from the e-mail I haven't heard yet either.

James


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Mine was ordered in May of '04.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Ordered mine last week. Guess I'll hear something by August.... :lol: No biggie, these are my "save-em" kits anyway!

Scottie


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Ouch... I ordered mine in December '04 Scott's the only one more screwed than me.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Frank is a class act! I miss working with him. 

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yes, I check my e-mail 4 or 5 times a day hoping for a special note from Frankie Claus.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep,
Frank's a good guy and a very scrupulous dealer.
Rather than posting a lot of innuendo all over the net, why didn't you just pick up a phone and call him?
Sheesh.
AT


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Because I don't want to bother him with my impatience. I'll get my notice when I get it...

You fine people on the other hand, I have no problem bothering you!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I swear I ordered two from them but now that I think of it I don't remember getting an acknowledgement e-mail. What's the e-mail address for order responses they send out?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Innuendo? Isn't that an Italian suppository?


 

Larry


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

The nice lady I just talked to said they expect all of the refits in by the end of the week and "so far we have enough coming to cover all orders made up through today"


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I panicked and ordered 2 more through MegaHobby--anyone ordered from them? They say in stock and ready to deliver--and you can also order from them through amazon.com although I think it's cheaper to order directly through Megahobby (amazon says both "ships within 3 days" and "available in November"!).


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

jbond said:


> I panicked and ordered 2 more through MegaHobby--anyone ordered from them? They say in stock and ready to deliver--and you can also order from them through amazon.com although I think it's cheaper to order directly through Megahobby (amazon says both "ships within 3 days" and "available in November"!).


LOL! I did the same thing. Had two pre-ordered from D & H in Feb.2004.
Also just ordered 2 from Mega. If I get them all I will have 4.
That's O.K. I am sure OAB can use 1 as the local guy will be very expensive for the Refit. LOL!

James


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

I had a preorder from Doll and Hobby and when I checked the site last night and today it says my order is still backordered but UPS came today with the model even though the site is not updated with my order being shipped on there.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

jbond said:


> I panicked and ordered 2 more through MegaHobby--anyone ordered from them? They say in stock and ready to deliver--and you can also order from them through amazon.com although I think it's cheaper to order directly through Megahobby (amazon says both "ships within 3 days" and "available in November"!).



Ordered from Megahobby last week. They sent me my USPS tracking number today. WOOHOO (should be here in 2 weeks or so :freak: )


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Doll & Hobby are working on it. Got an e-mail saying more, including mine, were going out this week and next. They had to order some larger boxes to ship them out in. They were surprised at the size of it. LOL!

As for the web site, they figured getting the orders out first was more important than updating the order status. So they are concentrating on shipping. They will update the site when they have time.

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Just received my "shipping confirmation" from Doll & Hobby!

Great Stuff!

James


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

How about a direct link to doll & hobby?
Not everyone's ordered from them before, 
and several websites can be found through a title search of that name.
I'd much rather be sure I'm dealing with the same company as mentioned in the thread then to just cross my fingers...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^ or email/PM me. I think direct links are still allowed though...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YEEHAA! D&H emailed me tonight, my two are on the way. Got email from scifiguy at HiWay Hooby too - he's got his shipment, so I'll drop in tomorrow night and get a couple from him. So there's my First Four kits.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

So, who else is left to get their shiping notice from D&H besides me? I'd feel better if there were others... OK, I'd feel better if I got mine, but you know what I mean


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

I just got a second invoice from D&H, is that the shipping notice? I don't have a tracking number or anything unfortunately. Since they're closed now I will just sit with happy thoughts thinking about how this weekend I may be very occupied


----------



## blacknight74656 (Jun 12, 2003)

I haven't gotten my notice either. Order status says credit card approval required.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 6, 2004)

got my shipping notice and tracking number today, should be here (Vegas) Monday


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I got an e-mail from D&H at 1:30pm today!
WooHoo!!
:hat:


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Got mine today! WOW

I don't think it hits you untill you see the size of the saucer 


It's amazing!

Thanks to all involved in making this thing possible.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Got my credit card transaction receipt today at 11:44 am and my shipping notification at 4:42 pm ... 

*Monday is an eternity away!!!* :roll:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

TUESDAY , TUESDAY , TUESDAY !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

blacknight74656 said:


> I haven't gotten my notice either. Order status says credit card approval required.


same here, how do I make a grit teeth face?


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I can't check my status due to not setting it up when I pre-ordered. Still no shipping notice... but, I just checked my bank current transactions and there's a Doll and Hobby pre-authorization dated May 1! This has to be a good sign!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't worry, Quartho!
You'll get it!
D&H are good guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I know, I've read nothing but good things about them. I'm just an impatient SOB is all.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Aren't we all.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

When it concerns the Refit, aren't we all? :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Doh!
You beat me to it, Trek Ace! :jest:


----------



## blacknight74656 (Jun 12, 2003)

Should have checked my e-mail before leaving for work. Had an e-mail from D&H sitting in my inbox all day with the long awaited news. Now I just have to make it to Tuesday.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Don't tell me... Tuesday.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Ordered mine last week, just got shipping notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unfortunately I doubt it'll hit me before monday now ;(


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

i got a second copy of my reciept/confirmation, no shipping notie yet, hopefully thats just because im not in their little order tracking thing, and its really on its way....


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Ordered two weeks ago, got my shipping notice today! Potential May 3 delivery.

Scottie


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ordered mine this afternoon from Megahobby, got the shipping notice this afternoon also. 105$ for 2, delivered


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

just got mine this morning! opened it went to work, got home now I can't stop myself from starting on it.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Scott, 2 weeks ago, from D&H? I'm happy for you, but I ordered mine in December! :freak:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

guartho said:


> Don't tell me... Tuesday.


 
LOL I seem to recall that as a line from ST Generations Correct? Funny

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yay, I was beginning to wonder if anyone got it.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Got two kits ordered from DnH not even a month ago (thanks much for the fast delivery, everyone). One was a blue chaser kit.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

OK, for anyone following my whiny "where's MY refit?" posts, the answer is "On it's way." Turns out it was my accursed bank's fault! Curse them and their screwed-up address listed as my debit card billing address. After I e-mailed Doll-Hobby asking about my refit they said it didn't validate and they ran the transaction again manually. My UPS number says I should get my thoroughly shaken refits (it is UPS after all) on Thursday. Now I can sleep at night.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I ordered mine last week on Thursday afternoon, I think. Got it yesterday. Ran home laughing manically! Yep, all 24 miles on foot!

[crazed Daffy Duck voice]It's mine, you understand? Mine mine mine down down down go go go!!![/crazed Daffy Duck voice]

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

i ordered mine way back in november, and its still not here.....hopefully ups is just being slow, but im starting to get worried.....

[edit]nevermind, about 3 minutes after i posted the above the ups guy dropped mine off....arent they supposed to ring the doorbell when they stop though??? oh well, off to clear room for this beast....


----------



## ibbilly (Mar 18, 2004)

I order mine from D+H last Thursday. Got it yesterday............

WOW!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Ordered Mine on Jan 04, 05 from Mega Hobby.com and I got it last night via UPS. :thumbsup: 

Man This thing is a monster, I have been looking and reading and re-reading the instructions since. this is going to be the biggest project since the C - 57D.
 

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

[Sulu] My..... God. [/Sulu] Well... The nice man with the brown truck came to my door this morning. I have a dry-fit masking tape refit sitting next to my half-painted Ertl refit. It makes the Ertl look so cute. I couldn't believe it till I tried it myself, but the nacelles line up perfectly already. To borrow from another generation "I sense great joy and grattitude... great joy, and grattitude. So here's some more thank you's for Thomas, Dave, Frank, and anyone else invovled in giving me this kit to add to their growing thank you piles.


----------

